# Do hawks hunt in pairs?



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

Has anyone seen 2 hawks circling or is what I'm seeing a couple of buzzards? I've seen this twice in the last week within a mile of my loft. Once, I seen the pair slowly spiral down towards the ground. I ran across the backyards to see if I could get an eye on the birds and identify them but I couldnt find them. Im near-sighted so its hard for me to get a good I.D. from the ground. Anyone seen this?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like you do have a pair. They often hunt together, especially during courtship and breeding season. It could be worse. You could have a bunch of Harris's Hawks, which basically hunt in packs. Sometimes you'll see 4 or 5 working together to catch their prey


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

theBrewMeister said:


> Has anyone seen 2 hawks circling or is what I'm seeing a couple of buzzards? I've seen this twice in the last week within a mile of my loft. Once, I seen the pair slowly spiral down towards the ground. I ran across the backyards to see if I could get an eye on the birds and identify them but I couldnt find them. Im near-sighted so its hard for me to get a good I.D. from the ground. Anyone seen this?


the hawk would have a more roundish wing, and the buzzards would have more of a flair on the wing tips and I think the wings look longer on the vulture than on the hawk, buzzards look pretty dark colord too. they like to soar alot so it is easy to see them frequently. here is a link to a pic of the buzzard, you can see this one a bit better...LOL...
http://www.jonmoldphotography.co.uk/wallpaper/turkey-vulture.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Turkey vultures are quite large, making them a little easier to tell apart from hawks and crows. But they could also be Black Vultures, which are closer to hawk size. They are black with light grey wingtips, and they make much tighter circles in the air compared to Turkeys.


----------



## Ausdog (May 14, 2013)

*Breeding today in NC*

Every year they come and circle over my house and land in the overgrown field hopefully grabbing snakes and rodents. I have counted as many as 15 at a time. Probably silly but when they come after prey it is truly awe inspiring how big and beautiful they are. I've seen an eagle pair not far from here but I imagine they would take exception to any eagle fooling around in their yearly breeding area. With that many I wonder if it's possible they might attack and hurt an 80lb Austrailian Shepherd. I know Aussies are afraid of aggresive birds. Had a screech owl in the tree overhead cut loose with a scream that turned my spine to jelly and knocked my Aussie to his belly with legs splayed out. Still can't forget the Snow Owl? in the wee hours up in the Colo Rockies. He was snow white and HUGE. The books say their normal area is Alaska but I guess this one had wandered.
Breeding time for the hawks is really amazing and I wish you all could enjoy it. If you are in the area of Catawba NC TODAY, look me up. Aus


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

this year I seen 14 hawks flying over my house .they were migrating through like they do every year . I will see them again in late fall going back . It's a site to see .I like the spring migration when the red tails come in and the cooper hawks go out.


----------

